# anyone have a custom 10-22 rifle ?



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am interested in building a .22 LR rifle for myself and my girlfriend to target shoot with. I have seen photos on the net of some AMAZING looking rifles. I am wondering what is a good rifle to start with (under $300.00 intial cost)

the salesman at my gun shop recommended a CZ model, which was 269.00 I beleive. 

also, Is there a forum for creation of such custom rifles ? thanks


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

rimfirecentral.com.....

A bolt-action CZ is a great way to start, but as they are apples and oranges compared to an auto like the 10-22, it's hard to recommend one over the other. 

I consider an auto to be more of a fun plinker or hunter, and a bolt-action to be more of a rifle for precision work. Then again, a customized 10-22 can be as or more accurate than a CZ, depending on how much money you are willing to spend.


PhilR.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I'd second Phil on rimfirecentral.com.

The Ruger 10/22 is probably the most modified .22 rifle out there. There are number of manufacturers and vendors that can supply you with anything you want. The only word of caution I'd give you is to hold on to your wallet. You can sink a fortune into a 10/22 to get it to shoot and look the way you want it to.

I used to spend a lot a money making 10/22s into an accurate rifle and eye pleasing rifle. I've since sold all but one - a HM2 conversion - and switched to CZ rifles. Unlike the 10/22, CZ rifles are generally tack drivers out of the box and only the more finicky among us like to tweak the stock trigger or change out the trigger guard. There are enough variations of the CZ452/453 series of rifles to suit anyone's needs without extensive modification.

Bottom line is, if you like to tinker, get the Ruger. If you like an out of the box accurate rifle, get the CZ.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Moved to General Long Gun, since the 10/22 is a rifle.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry about that, Mike. 
I'll look into the ruger.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 10/22 Ruger with a 30 shot banana clip. I don't know much about tweaking it, but the last few gun shows I've been too I've seen a decent amount of stuff for the 10/22 Ruger, especially mag's and stocks. They're drilled and tapped for a scope too (at least mine is) which I found surprising because I figured that a .22 wasn't the kind of rifle you'd put a scope on.

I don't know how much my grandfather spent on it, but it was back in the early '90's so I doubt that price would be an accurate reflection of what they are going for now, but I can certainly ask him for you if you're interested. I reckon though that you ought to be able to find a good used one for around the $300 mark you're aiming for.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

The Ruger 10/22 is the way to go. Depending on what you want in the end, bolt actions are still the best in the accuracy department. I have two 10/22's and love them both. They are target models. One with a Boyd's thumbhole stock, Green Mountain match stainless fluted barrel, the other lightweight carbon fiber barrel and hogue rubber stock with personal trigger job. Both sport extended mag releases, bolt buffers, auto bolt releases. I use the heavy regularly for silhouette matches. It's better than I am by far. Parts for the 10/22 are common and easily user modified. If you really enjoy plinking or competition--get the 10/22T (target model) and you'll be good into the next century.


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've seen the new 10/22's for right around $280.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm brand spanking new to this forum and am 16 years old. i'm not the biggest rifle buff like some of you but i can definitely add my two cents about a .22 LR.

I have two .22's an airsoft M4, and am building an M4 style AR-15. My .22s are ruger and winchester. The Winchester is an old single shot bolt action plinker (and i mean old) and my ruger is a beautiful 10-22 with a black bull barrel, black free float synthetic stock, bushnell-bahner 3-9x scope and a less than decent bipod. total cost was about 400 (scope was free). it is an amazing rifle and perfect for plinking. I buy (or rather my dad does) this ccs ammunition called cb longs that are barely louder than pellet rifle. i sit in my back yard and shoot targets i make in photoshop all day for very cheap (9$ for 100 cb longs) if you're looking for a great plinking rifle stick with a cz bolt action or a nice little ruger 10-22. the bull barrel cost me only 80 or 90 bucks and i couldn't ask for better. you dont have to upgrade the ruger at all and you'll still have a nice rifle. i don't think my bull barrel was absolutely necessary considering how little heat cb longs or even standard velocity ammo generates but it does look mean


----------

